# Apple TV = Pont Wifi Ethernet



## Michel_____78 (22 Avril 2011)

Bonsoir,

Est-ce que l'Apple TV peut servir de pont Wifi - Ethernet ?

Par avance, merci pour vos conseils.


----------



## Shurikn (23 Avril 2011)

A ma connaissance pas d'Access Point possible avec l'Apple TV. Non jailbreakée sur que non par contre existe-il une appli sous cydia... pas à ma connaissance.

++ §hu


----------

